# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJtag_Release_v2.0.4.0, new phones added via ISP and JTAG interface

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag_Release_v2.0.4.0 New phones   Added via JTAG:
- support LG E411G (Read/Write/JTAG_pinout/Dump/oneclickrepair)  Added via ISP(EMMC_DIRECT):
- support SAMSUNG SM-G313HZ (Read/Write/EMMC_ISP_pinout/Dump)
- support SAMSUNG SM-G386F (Read/Write/EMMC_ISP_pinout/Dump)
- support SAMSUNG GT-B5330L (Read/Write/EMMC_ISP_pinout/Dump)
- support LENOVO K910 (Read/Write/EMMC_ISP_pinout/Dump)
- support LG VS930 (Read/Write/Dump)
- support SAMSUNG SHV-E250K (Read/Write/EMMC_ISP_pinout)  Added via SD CARD REPAIR:
- SAMSUNG SM-G530FZ_G530FZXXU1AOF1_GPT_UEFI_4.4.4.zbin
- SAMSUNG SM-G530M_G530MUBU1AOA1_GPT_UEFI_4.4.4.zbin*

----------

